# Why it is important to use electrical tape



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So today I had to fix one of my strobes, and taped it all up and everything . And about 5 hours later decided to wash my truck, I took a nap so I kinda forgot that I had fixed it. So went to wash my truck and When I was finished I turn them on, and when driving out of bay they start flashing weird (out of pattern). So I go get diesel and take tape off and let it dry a little, so I drive Down the road and it starts working again. And I was  ... So gotta tape it up realy good


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

http://www.buyheatshrink.com/


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Then I gotta go pay 40$ for a heat gun. But thanks for the site


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

ajslands;1007051 said:


> Then I gotta go pay 40$ for a heat gun. But thanks for the site


Cough harbor frieght cough (if they have one buy you)


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

A cigarette lighter works also.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Cough cough I will wann use it more than once cough grunt....


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

ajslands;1007055 said:


> Cough cough I will wann use it more than once cough grunt....


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It worth it to have.

We have heat gun and tons of heat shrink. It do much better than that electric tape.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JohnnyU;1007054 said:


> A cigarette lighter works also.


I have a little $5 pocket torch. I used heat shrink to fix a hole in my washer fluid hose 2 years ago (temporarily) and it's still holding.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

electrical tape will work for a bit. 6 months later your lights wont work. Heat shrink! Hell you can use a lighter


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Heat shrink tubing is by far the best tight sealed casing you can install on wire hook-ups. I use a mini blu-flame torch from Blue-Point. Don't use a lighter, the flame ain't hot enuf.


----------



## Cooter24 (Nov 13, 2007)

Get the stuff with glue inside. That is the best.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Hi AJ
Man do it once with heat shrink, the good stuff with the glue in it, you can use almost any source of heat, pencil torch, lighter, hair dryer, but using electrical tape is a NO,NO. It will not work, you will get water corrosion and then lights don't go blink blink anymore. Do it right the first time and you will not have any issue's.

Regards Mike


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Never used one with heat shrink. I use a match, propane torch, or electric soldering gun/iron. Works fine as long as you move quickly.



ajslands;1007051 said:


> Then I gotta go pay 40$ for a heat gun. But thanks for the site


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

JohnnyU;1007054 said:


> A cigarette lighter works also.


I had a cig lighter in my shrink wrap box for years, then picked up a $20 heat gun at Home Depot.

Oops, it went up to $23
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------

